# A Few Night Trips



## onthewater102 (Jul 1, 2019)

Been out on a local power reservoir in the dark twice now in the last few weeks, each night leaving around 9pm and getting back to the trailer around 1am. Power station stopped running water somewhere between 7pm and 8pm with similar river flows each night (~850cfs natural flow).

Bites didn't turn on until after 11:30 either night. Last Saturday (6-29) the lake was dead quiet up until that point, afterwards it was like we'd dropped the boat in a different lake entirely. All the bass came in the last hour each night, 1/2 dozen or so each night, almost all on dark chatter baits other than one on a texas rigged creature bait.

4.18lb LMB best one from 6-21's venture out a few nights before the moon's last quarter:







3.08lb SMB from 6-29 3 nights before the new moon:






I'll get the hang of taking pictures sooner or later...


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 1, 2019)

Pretty much confirmed my suspicion tonight, put the boat in a little after 6:45 with the power company reporting they would be drawing water from 5 to 9. Ran a bunch of spots that we marked fish down deep Saturday night and found them in the same general areas actively feeding while the dam was operating.

Returned to the area we caught all the fish from Saturday night that was hopping from midnight on and just like we found when we went out Saturday night it was dead calm not a sound to be heard.

Stuck a lot more fish in a much shorter amount of time including my best Connecticut fish of 2019 a solid 4.5 pound on the dot.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice fish, especially the CT personal best -- congrats.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jul 2, 2019)

Those are some really nice bass!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 2, 2019)

Not PB, just best out of CT in 2019. It's been a really off year here.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 2, 2019)

onthewater102 said:


> Not PB, just best out of CT in 2019. It's been a really off year here.



Oh, I understood you meant in CT. I think this year has been kind of wacky too. I keep thinking about abnormally high water but in reality it is probably just needing to find what works for the conditions at hand.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jul 3, 2019)

Those are some nice bass anywhere!... That's a good haul...


----------

